# Im being evicted



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

hi im being evicted from my flat as the people who have just moved in found about 4 crickets and complaind to the landlords ,so the landlady has come round and kicked off wit me about my reps so now ive been given my evection notice and have to leave , but luckley me and the misses are moving in together to a new house soon , so now we need to get a move on and find somewere


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

what a bummer!!! its not like you infested the place or anything!!! hope you can get things sorted quickly


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

shep1979 said:


> hi im being evicted from my flat as the people who have just moved in found about 4 crickets and complaind to the landlords ,so the landlady has come round and kicked off wit me about my reps so now ive been given my evection notice and have to leave , but luckley me and the misses are moving in together to a new house soon , so now we need to get a move on and find somewere


 
Sometimes its a good thing, as you say its a kick up the bum to get moved in with the lady 

How longs your notice?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks mate , i know its lie only about 6 -10 crix tops and she has gone mad about it lol


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

Leave her a nice pregnent female cricket when you leave :whistling2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*trick*

buy a trout and stick it under the floorboards...........:devil:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> buy a trout and stick it under the floorboards...........:devil:


I agree with this 


and get some roaches


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

bowie1125 said:


> Leave her a nice pregnent female cricket when you leave :whistling2:


Or a couple of them


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

lucky your moving in with the misses


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

well at least thats some kind of descent excuse im still fighting my council cos they want to evict me for having 2 pets a cat and de-scented skunk you should let a couple of roaches go they freak ppl out:lol2:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i will be doing something like that when i leave lol buwe need to find a house first lol


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

where abouts are you?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

im in the north west and roaches sound l good idea lol


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

ok here is a device known as 'the milk chicken bomb'... you need....

one jam jar
one litre of full fat or gold top milk (preferably the expensive jersey stuff.
one chicken leg.
one warm place ie airing cupboard.

place chicken drumstick in jam jar. fill jar to the brim with milk, reseal jar and place in warm area such as airing cupboard. leave..... periodically (bi-monthly) check to see if they have bought the demolition crew in yet. nothing gets that smell out.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

.....does gas build up and make the jam jar explode?..wow..how long does it take, i assume the milk and chicken have rotted well by the time it breaks.:lol2:

wow that was ur 2.5k post! woo


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> ok here is a device known as 'the milk chicken bomb'... you need....
> 
> one jam jar
> one litre of full fat or gold top milk (preferably the expensive jersey stuff.
> ...


 
ooo sounds evil in my opinion id get a 20 foot retic

or a load of preg tarantulas


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

When you leave plop in 50 adult locusts into their bread bin/food cupboard. Be sure to stand outside when you hear the screams as they are pelted by 50 large, winged and scared locusts. That or 1k crickets in each bed.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Crownan said:


> Sometimes its a good thing, as you say its a kick up the bum to get moved in with the lady
> 
> How longs your notice?


 
totally agree! you can leave a couple of roaches and locusts as your leaving pressie! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## reaper1 (Oct 28, 2007)

i poured milk on beams and left eggs in the attic when i got kicked out. funnily enough the house was almost burnt down via arson after being derelict for a few months... the world goes round...


----------



## Snake Charmer (Mar 26, 2006)

Moshpitviper said:


> ok here is a device known as 'the milk chicken bomb'... you need....
> 
> one jam jar
> one litre of full fat or gold top milk (preferably the expensive jersey stuff.
> ...


_*my god thats brill, i will use that if i ever get that kind of trouble:lol2:*_


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> ok here is a device known as 'the milk chicken bomb'... you need....
> 
> one jam jar
> one litre of full fat or gold top milk (preferably the expensive jersey stuff.
> ...


that is precious. 
now we have all learnt a lesson today, and that lesson is..... don't f:censor:k with moshpitviper.


----------

